# DXO Optics Pro and Filmpack



## Benhider (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone use this software to batch process CR2 files? Or does anyone use this software at all and recommend it for anything?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Ben. 
I am not 100% certain what qualifies as batch processing, but I take 1 picture and edit it with DxO then use shift ctrl C and V to copy / paste the adjustment "recipe" to many images taken in the same or nearly the same conditions. I have not used film pack so can't speak to how that works, but I like DxO. 
Just for clarification I'm very much a nooby at processing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## zim (Aug 9, 2015)

Benhider said:


> Does anyone use this software to batch process CR2 files?



Yes
I always batch process depending on images either as valvebounce does or adjust each one as required then batch process them, sometimes a mix of both.



Benhider said:


> Or does anyone use this software at all and recommend it for anything?



Yes, processing cr2 files and jpg's 
Prime is excellent, I use it instead of ACR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2015)

I use both. Optics Pro for all my RAW conversions, the noise and lens corrections are excellent. I use Film Pack occasionally for fun.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 9, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use both. Optics Pro for all my RAW conversions, the noise and lens corrections are excellent. I use Film Pack occasionally for fun.



+1 with Neuro. Great tool for landscape and high ISO.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 9, 2015)

Optics Pro: Yes, batch processing is no problem. Select all images you want to process (or put in directory, then select-all), do adjustments to your liking, then export in desired format to desired location, which you can save as "recipes". Works great for z-stacking with over 100 5DsR-CR2 files to 16bit tif in one go.


----------

